# Miui4DX service issues



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

Im using Miui 1.8.12, although, my current problem started on 1.8.4, and i hoped the update would bring a fix, but it did not, i am also, as of today using the .13P radio, which also did not correct the issue, but it started on the .07P radio, i never used the .12P radio. Anyways, my problem is fairly simple, my phones service will drop, for seemingly no reason, and i have to reboot to gain service again. Any ideas for a fix, preferably without changing roms/doing a data wipe, would by appreciated. Thanks for the help!


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

*228 option 2. If that doesn't work make sure no apps are messing with the radio. Like juicedefender or a script. If that doesn't work you need to wipe dalvik, data and cache. Just backup your apps with MIUI backup.

Let us know what happens.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had this issue, as well as another person I know and 13P resolved it.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

JD is actually resolving the issue


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just updating roaming, hopefully it wont happen again now, thanks!


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like the airplane bug, but at this moment till the dev team pin points what is causing this there isn't a fix for it even with the new baseband.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Everyone is calling it the "Airplane Mode" bug, but it's not going into Airplane Mode, the service just disconnects. No airplane icon. Might be splitting hairs, but might be an important distinction.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

It says no service but if you hold down the power button and the drop down appears you will notice that it says Airplane Mode is On.


----------



## kwhodson (Jun 10, 2011)

Any updates to resolve this issue?


----------

